# F250 front end



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I just got a 9.5 extreme v which weighs roughly 1000 lbs, so I need to beef up my front suspension. I just bought 6000 lb coil springs, what else can I do? I was thinking like a 2.5 Inch coil spaced?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

What year is it? I have. 99 F250 and have a SnoWay 9' V and have almost no trouble. I have leaf springs on the front. I barley scrape curbs when I'm pushing snow back but getting new tires before fall so that will solve the problem. Is your plow installed yet? I'd mount it and see if it actually sags too much. I bet it will handle that plow.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

The truck is a 07 and the Plow in v almost scrapes the ground so I will need to do something


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

When I hjave mine V'd the whole way bac it almost scrapes too. So I bump up the wings just a little bit. How much does it drop when raised? I will see what other advice you get.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

I might suggest you put the 7000 lb springs off a F-350 on the truck. I had a 9.5 Western MVP on my 06 F-350 and had to change out the 6000lb springs to the 7000lb to carry the extra weight. Because the plow would drag on even the smallest bump. Didn't effect the ride that much just a little stiffer.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

unhcp;1479832 said:


> I just got a 9.5 extreme v which weighs roughly 1000 lbs, so I need to beef up my front suspension. I just bought 6000 lb coil springs, what else can I do? I was thinking like a 2.5 Inch coil spaced?


Just tossing this out there but you probably weren't running any ballast right? That will help as well, but if it doesn't and you already have the springs, I'd go with spacers as a cheap alternative.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I am running ballast, but I am thinking of bumping it up from 400 to about 700 or so.

Will I need new shocks if I get spacers?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

You'll definitely need more than 400, 700 should be good. Thats what I run with my plow and its about the same weight as the ExtremeV if not a little heavier. If you get a small 2" spacer your stock shocks should be fine.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Could think about air suspension?


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the coil spacer idea the best so far


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Just putting in spacers to gain a little ride height isn't the "best" option. "IF" your front suspension is bottomed out or close, when you hit a big bump in the road the force of the impact is distributed throughout the frame, body and axle. My 7000lb springs only cost me $140 vs the cost of the spacers? Same amount of labor. Fix it right the first time.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I don't think the suspension is bottomed out the wings are just too close to the ground for comfort. With my new coils and spacers plus some ballast I should be OK. I hear you input for the 7k springs but you really only need those if your running a diesel.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No....look at the weight of the plow. That thing weights a lot


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

According to the fisher plow E-match system a 6000k front end should handle a 9.5 V with about 550lbs of ballast, If I wanted to get the 7k springs where could I get them?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dealer. Or afternarket


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone ever used this:

http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/4160f.html


----------

